# ferrari 1-2 again



## eugeneDC/TX (Jan 14, 2002)

and lo and behold mechanical probs for williams

ferraris led by lap 4


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Damn :tsk: 

Didn't get to see it, but thanks for the post - I won't waste my time. Damn, that means I gotta work on the house instead.


----------



## eugeneDC/TX (Jan 14, 2002)

it's so typical. time to start the conspiracy theories. williams has great qualifying, then race day go ultra conservative setup and tend to have many mechanical probs....


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

There is only thing more dreadful than watching another boring Ferrari 1-2 in F1.


ABC's coverage of another boring Ferrari 1-2 in F1.


Can that color announcer's voice BE more irritating? And Danny Sullivan ... please just stop talking before you are convicted of impersonating someone with active brain cells.


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

*Bummer...*

Well, I just about called that one. But it was just on the wrong driver. Ralf toasted the engine and Montoya breaks a wishbone. Looks like Williams has both Engine and Chassis problems. God I hope I haven't blown $120 on US Grand Prix tickets for another BMW DNF.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

I agree the converage from ABC is not so good. The weekend is more than just the race though, it's a complex event. BMW and Williams are trying to take it to Ferrari. They are the best of the rest after all. They got there in qualifying, but I don't think they went "ultra conservative" for the race. They said they weren't going to run the new engine configuration yet. Ralf was quickest during the warmup and he found himself in front after a good start. The suspension failure for Juan was quite unusual. They do hit the curbs very hard at Monza and unfortunately it got them. Gimpy, maybe we will see the new engine configuration in the race at Indy. There's always a risk in bringing in new things, but they are trying to get closer to the reds. I don't see anyone else getting there.

I guess this guy kind of sums it up. :banghead:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Next time, please don't put results in the subject line, and add a '*spoilers*' there as well. We don't get it on ABC here till 3PM local time.


----------



## eugeneDC/TX (Jan 14, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *Next time, please don't put results in the subject line, and add a '*spoilers*' there as well. We don't get it on ABC here till 3PM local time. *


damn my bad kaz. i woke up this morning and checked on espn before abc broadcast here in tx. my bad though. i'll keep em quieter....


----------



## richard (Apr 3, 2002)

Gotta agree about Danny Sullivan. Is he a stiff or what? And he's in charge of developing American talent for F1? Hope he's just a front man. One thing I do like about ABC's coverage is less commercials.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

I stayed away from the fest even though I was cruising the internet this morning before the ABC broadcast. Actually, I stayed away from all BMW boards to avoid spoilers.

I almost wish I hadn't.

ABC's coverage was much more annoying than I remember, although I did stay interested in the race long enough to see the Ferraris go 1-2. At that point I started to actually fall asleep in front of the TV. I wound up shutting the race off and doing other things.

This has got to be the most boring season of F1 ever. :tsk:


----------



## richard (Apr 3, 2002)

I can't figure out how McLaren and Williams with all their design talent and money, are so inferior to Ferrari. I don't remember Mclaren seeming as dominant in 1988 when they won 15 of 16 races. At least then we had Senna and Prost providing excitement trying to kill each other. If you remove Ferrari from the equation, this year would have been pretty good.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

richard said:


> *I can't figure out how McLaren and Williams with all their design talent and money, are so inferior to Ferrari. I don't remember Mclaren seeming as dominant in 1988 when they won 15 of 16 races. At least then we had Senna and Prost providing excitement trying to kill each other. If you remove Ferrari from the equation, this year would have been pretty good. *


The simple question: Is it the tires?

It could be, but I suspect it's a combination of tires, a very light transmission and a favorable aerodynamic downforce vs drag. The tires could be what makes the difference so distinct.


----------



## richard (Apr 3, 2002)

I know that the Bridgestones are made with the Ferrari in mind, but I think there's more to it than that. Ferrari must have some trick piece the others haven't stumbled across yet. Let's hope someone does in '03.


----------

